# just saying hello



## 75R20 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi to all.
I've been lurking this site for the last year or so, and thought it was time to check in. I've been sailing on other boats for 20 + years and finally bought myself a Kent Ranger 20 several months back. Plan to spend the summer on the water since I have summers off  I have questions, but I'll save those for the various specialized forums.

Kary
#49080


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome Kary!


Where do you sail?

David


----------



## 75R20 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Hmmmmm....*

Boy I guess I need to add to my Profile, It's been a while since I've done the "forum" thing
Names Kary, I live in the PNW or more specifily the very small city of Brier. I work In Seattle and sail on lake Washington ,and on Puget Sound. Aiming for the San Juans this summer and just as much time on the boat that I can. I teach so I just finished the school year yesterday. Now the time is mine with a couple of exceptions.
I bought this vessel in October of last year, and have been just fussing with little stuff since. It doesn't really need anything and I sailed it the same week I got it, but I'm just updating things to be sure it's ready to sail wherever I choose. I'm waiting for FedEx while I'm typing this as my VHF antenna comes today and it's about the last piece I need to be ready.
Forgive my rambling.

Kary
#49080


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Kary:

No need to apologize. Lots of rambling around here. Where on Lake Washington do you sail from? 

Personally, I'm a Bothellonian, and am looking for a good place to trailer-sail my kids' Hobie Wave. Any ideas?

David


----------



## 75R20 (Jun 20, 2008)

djodenda said:


> Kary:
> 
> No need to apologize. Lots of rambling around here. Where on Lake Washington do you sail from?
> 
> ...


Well, I just got off the water. FedEx finally came at 3:30, Got the lawn mowed and headed down to Magnasun Boat launch at 5:00pm. In the water by 6:00 and sailed till 9:30 pm. Magnasun is a great launch and it just re-opened after major renovations. Looks great, but the ramps went from 6* to 3* meaning you have to get your rig in the water that much further to launch/retrieve. Not too many crazy power boaters out, the north end of the lake is great for a quick trip. Tried to stop in Kirkland for a quick drink but no room, guess everybody else had the same idea. Still nice to get out on the water, especially since it was my first day of vacation.

Kary
#49080


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

We've been to Magnason. Lots of room and an easy launch for our little boat. Got bounced around by all the power-boaters. Might try again.

Thanks,

David


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A little late but welcome to Sailnet Kary.


----------

